

Web service to sync Facebook events, without getting "spammy" unanswered events - sqren
http://freedom.pagodabox.com

======
laander
Facebook events have always been broken - in many ways, as you correctly
states. This is a nifty little tool to fix those mistakes and must've been a
fun evening hack-it-up project :) GJ

